# Hello All :)



## Linda

Hello All 

After visiting this forum for couple of times, I decided to become a member  

My name is Linda, I'm 23 years old, In the past I've played the piano, now I'm a beginner student of musical composition, my goal here is to learn more about orchestration and midi technology.

Bye


----------



## lux

welcome Linda


----------



## germancomponist

Welcome, Linda!


----------



## Linda

Thanks guys for your welcome !

Linda


----------



## Hal

Welcome Linda


----------



## Dave Connor

Welcome. Are you studying composition at school or privately or both?


----------



## Linda

Thanks Hal & Dave  

I'm actually studying with an teacher for not so long ago, at the moment she covers the fundamentals like scales, intervals, chords etc.

My passion is to be able to write my own composition for different instruments and hear them back via samò4Ê   ®3J4Ê   ®3K4Ê   ®3L4Ê   ®3M4Ê   ®3N4Ê   ®3O4Ê   ®3P4Ê   ®3Q4Ê   ®3R4Ê   ®3S4Ê   ®3


----------



## Linda

Thank you John

Are you dutch too?  

Linda


----------



## chimuelo

Amsterdam and Zeist had the prettiest woman and best " Cafe's " I have ever frequented, you are definately carrying on the tradition as your beauty demonstrates.
You forgot about the music from Braveheart,...did it not seem Romantic...?
Reeds and Strings can use the simplest melodies to get me excited, Piano has to be a little more involved.
Sample technology, mixing and composition is at it's finest here.
For synthesizers come to www.planetz.com
BTW, you make me want to back and perform over there again.
People in Europe always impress me, and their love for music is evident.


----------



## Linda

Thank you for your kindness chimuelo  

We have indeed lots of small but nice cafe's here in Adam, I'm glad that you liked europe.

I didn't forgot about ''Braveheart'',  but thought the list would become too long.

It's one of my favourtie movies of all time, makes me cry everytime I hear the soundtrack :oops: 

bye 

Linda


----------



## Rob Elliott

Welcome to our group Linda. Good to see a fan of Thomas Newman's 'Meet Joe Black'. One of my favorites of his - watched it the other day and thought that score had incredible staying power after 11 years (98' release).


Rob


----------



## Reegs

Hello Linda,

Welcome. This is a great place to learn


----------



## Linda

Thanks Rob, indeed 11 years already , but I stll listen to the soundtrack a lot. This is my favourite theme of the movie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdMroY14 ... L&index=66

Reegs, thank you for your welcome


----------



## ChrisAxia

Welcome Linda,

It's nice to see that others appreciate the more romantic scores, and I like your choices! Horner's "Legends of the Fall" is a favouriite of mine, and influenced one of my more recent scores...

As has already been said, V.I is indeed a great place to learn.

~Chris


----------



## Linda

Thanks Chris  

I hope to learn a lot from all of you :wink: 

Linda


----------



## O.F.Koelling

Hi Linda,

fine that you've try to be on board. If you like also the romantic music of the 60th like "Jobim", "Mancini" etc. and others I can send you couple of scores for further study.

Let me know.

All my best 
Oliver F. Koelling :D 

www.koellingmusic.com


----------



## Ashermusic

Welcome Linda.

One piece of advice, however, if I may: Don't be intimidated. There is a lot of info and advice you will receive here. Some of those giving that advice are very knowledgeable and some are not. Some of what is said is objective but some is subjective. So do not let the opinions of others expressed here ever deter you from following your own musical instincts and taste.


----------



## Linda

Thank you Oliver and Jay for your welcome and advice.

Oh yes, there is lots of information here, for now I take it easy  I did got really great answers on my questions regarding theory.

Oliver, thank you very much, I will contact you once my theory skills improve, I don't think that I can analyze a score at the moment :oops: 

Thank you all for the warm welcome.

Linda


----------

